# Beef Question



## knotadork (Jun 12, 2009)

Do any of you ever feed ground beef? I have been feeding raw for a few months now and this week is the frist time I've tried it. The first time they did well with it. I fed it to them yesterday and they both got (for lack of better words) slushy poo. I tried to search, but I don't see where many people on here have that as part of their diet's. Is it something I should avoid?

I also have a brisket that we got a couple of months ago and never have smoked... I have had it in a freezer, would it be okay to dethaw to cut into small sections to feed to the boys and then re-freeze or is this a no no?


----------



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

I feed ground beef all the time. Sometimes I make my own patties for ease of thawing. I use Stonyfield Organic Yogurt, raw egg, and a mix called No Better In The Raw and make my own patties. I've never had problems with slushy poos with the raw at all. 

Even when I offer small amounts of beef heart. It could be you gave too much too quickly since they are not used to the beef. Try cutting it back to a smaller portion and do this for a few days while keeping a check on the stools.


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

I feed ground beef on an almost daily basis. It probably had more fat than your dogs are used to.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dog isn't on a raw diet but he loves raw ground beef (100% ground beef). i mix the ground beef with his kibble along with
other things.

i don't think you should thaw the brisket and refreeze it. cut it frozen if you can. do you have an electric saw?? becareful of how much fat you're giving him.


----------



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

I definitely am not a fan of refreezing! I accident left a whole bag of Bravo patties out while taking what I needed out of the freezer. When my hubbie came home he called me immeditely and told me what he had found. They were still partly frozen and some very cold, but I put them in the frig and used them up in 2 days.


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

Lainey gets ground beef or ground turkey once a week or so. I mix it into her dry food so no messy poops. I try to stick to 93% lean but will sometimes do the 85%. Don't want too much fat.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I also feed ground beef with no problem... now pork on the other hand









What were you feeding before you started adding in the beef? And what are feeding now along with the beef?


----------



## knotadork (Jun 12, 2009)

Mostly leg guarters and turkey necks for RMB's. 

Beef Heart, Fish and ground turkey mostly for MM.

Chicken liver for OM.

Can't do pork either...


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I am curious and just for my own personal knowlege, what does RMB, MM and OM stand for?


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: knotadorkMostly leg guarters and turkey necks for RMB's.
> 
> Beef Heart, Fish and ground turkey mostly for MM.
> 
> ...


Same here for the RMB!









Anyways, maybe blend the ground turkey and beef together, gradually upping the amount of beef while lessening the amount of turkey so it's a slower transition. It should be easier on you pups system that way. From what I understand, turkey is leaner than beef and it may be the fat content that's causing such loose stools, as 2SableGirls suggested.

ETA: I just noticed that crazyboutgsd's suggested that too! Lol.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

We mix hamburger and ground turkey together.







No problems with that mix.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: ZissoI am curious and just for my own personal knowlege, what does RMB, MM and OM stand for?


RMB=Raw Meaty Bones (like chicken leg quarters)

MM=Muscle Meat (like ground beef)

OM=Organ Meat (like liver)

to knotadork,

I feed ground beef too, and never had a problem. I would also try to just feed less to start with, and work your way up.

There is nothing wrong with thawing out meat and refreezing it. People are advised not to refreeze meat not because it will get bad (unless you left it out too long), but because refreezing alters the texture and taste of the meat, but the dogs don't care.

And dogs can handle meat that is a big "off", so refreezing should not be a concern.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Castlemaid
> There is nothing wrong with thawing out meat and refreezing it. People are advised not to refreeze meat not because it will get bad (unless you left it out too long), but because refreezing alters the texture and taste of the meat, but the dogs don't care.
> 
> And dogs can handle meat that is a big "off", so refreezing should not be a concern.


I refreeze meat all the time, just to add some more support of that statement! No problems here.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: knotadorkDo any of you ever feed ground beef? Is it something I should avoid?


I feed ground beef 4 days a week. I feed chuck which is 80/20. Plain ground beef is 70/30 and much too high fat for my crew. Try less fat if you continue to experience digestive upset. I would not avoid it as red meat has a lot nutrients that can be difficult to impossible to get enough of from white meat only. 



> Originally Posted By: knotadorkwould it be okay to dethaw to cut into small sections to feed to the boys and then re-freeze or is this a no no?


Absolutely! I do this with all the dog's food as I buy in bulk which is frozen and must be divided up and packaged.


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

i have a toothless dog and i feed him ground beef allthe time; he does very well on it


----------

